# Horror Art



## Brian G Turner

WARNING: Some graphic content

I've been doing a lot of research on goth subculture recently - anyway, found a couple of sites with artwork worth recommending for those interested, showing shared traditional influences such as Geiger, but also modern artists such as Dave McKean, made famous in his work illustrating for Neil Gaiman's graphic novels and Sandman covers.

The first is the gallery of Chad Michael Ward:
http://www.digitalapocalypse.com/art.html

The second is a gallery of work by Daevyd Palser:
http://www.iberianblackarts.com/corpsecandle/666gallery.htm

Some more interesting pieces by goth model/photographer Morgana:
http://www.iberianblackarts.com/artworks.htm


----------



## Rane Longfox

Some of the stuff they link to is quite disturbing. Like the last one's deviantart site...


----------



## Brian G Turner

Sorry about that - I didn't realise she linked out to the stuff there. Heck, you should have seen what I missed out!!


----------



## Rane Longfox

I probably shouldn't have, I'd just had a bite to eat


----------



## Leto

caladanbrood said:
			
		

> Some of the stuff they link to is quite disturbing. Like the last one's deviantart site...


The Lady Morgana one ? Didn't find anything disturbing...


----------



## Rane Longfox

Some of her pictures had slit throats and such.

Most of them were fine...


Besides, I'm a sensitive soul


----------



## Leto

That's goth pic after all... And it's easy to see it's just make-up.
But true, they're very beautiful. Thanks for the links, Brian.


----------



## Brian G Turner

The art on the sites directly linked to are pretty fine - it's more that Morgana's site links out to Deviant Art, which hosts some more variably-rated work.

EDIT: Chad Ward's site can be a little graphic as well if you wander, so be careful of that if you'd rather not.


----------



## Leto

I personnaly wasn't shocked by her page on Deviant Art, but 1- I'm not easily shocked, being a former goth(ic) myself , and 2- didn't followed any links outside her own art.


----------



## Brian G Turner

I can't say I really find any of the artwork shocking - but as this is a family-friendly site, I'm sort of treading a very delicate boundary by posting links leading to potentially mature content, even if it is art.


----------



## Leto

Maybe it should have been posted in the Art section of a certain sister site.


----------



## Princess Ivy

Leto said:
			
		

> Maybe it should have been posted in the Art section of a certain sister site.


wonder where she might possibly mean?


----------



## Leto

Who? Moi ?


----------



## Rane Longfox

I wasn't shocked. Just slightly repulsed... like I said, I'd just eaten


----------



## Princess Ivy

They'll never get the subtlty of our wit.
Here's the link people! Don't wanna have to tell ya again
http://www.freecafe.co.uk/


----------



## kyektulu

Well I thought the sites were just dandy, cheers 4 the links I, Brian.


----------



## thefilmjam

*Nightmare On Elm Street illustrator LATEST WORK!!!*

*Come and check out what Graham Humphreys is up to at the moment and help in choosing which becomes the final design for, FRENCH BLOODBATH – THE PACK
Its awesome!!!!

visit Prepared To Be Scared on facebook and look under the Vote section.

...If you don’t know who Graham Humphreys is???? – He is the British Horror Illustrator Extraordinaire, the mastermind behind posters for A Nightmare On Elm Street, House of 1000 Corpses and The Evil Dead.
*
*enjoy*


----------



## Starbeast

*Horror Art: Hand Painted Horror*

Tribute to Horror Poster Artists​


----------



## Starbeast

*Horror Art: Hand Painted Horror - part 2*

Tribute to Horror Poster Artists​ 








 

I love this music accompaniment created by Karl Jenkins & Adiemus​


----------



## Starbeast

*Horror Art: Hand Painted Horror - part 3*

Tribute to Horror Poster Artists​


----------



## Starbeast

*Horror Art: Hand Painted Horror - part 4*

Tribute to Horror Poster Artists​ 







 

Music created by John Carpenter​


----------



## J Riff

The _Deadly Spawn_ is a hoot.


----------



## Starbeast

J Riff said:


> The _Deadly Spawn_ is a hoot.


 
I just love those "B" monster flicks! I can't count how many times I've seen *The Dead Spawn*.


----------



## Starbeast

*Horror Art by Daniel R. Horne*


----------



## Starbeast

*Horror Art by Daniel R. Horne*


----------



## Starbeast

*Horror Art by Daniel R. Horne*


----------



## Starbeast

*Horror Art by Daniel R. Horne*


----------



## Starbeast

*Horror Art by Daniel R. Horne*


----------



## No One

Great stuff Starbeast. 

Now to track down a copy of The Deadly Spawn...


----------

